# Commission apple sur application ipad



## xds74 (1 Février 2011)

salut, 
de combien est la commission d'Apple pour une vente d'application sur ipad ?
ciao.


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2011)

30% .


----------



## xds74 (1 Février 2011)

thanks


----------

